

Boxer who lost fight to actor Mickey Rourke is a homeless man from California - notjackma
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2854714/Fighter-lost-professional-boxing-match-63-year-old-actor-Mickey-Rourke-homeless-paid-throw-fight.html

======
notjackma
Tabloid news... but reminds me of Leo the homeless coder.

Does anybody know what happened to him and Patrick McConlogue?

